# Griots Engine Cleaning Complete - Details & Tons of Pics



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

It was a nice day here yesterday so I decided to try out Griots complete Engine Detailing Kit. It comes with the Engine Cleaner, four brushes, and engine glosser spray.

Following Hack's directions, I covered all of the areas that he originally listed with aluminum foil. I additionally covered any connector pins that I could see (just to make sure). This took about 5 minutes to do. Since my foil wasn't very wide, I had to use several pieces to cover up the CAI and the upper right corner of the engine. When overlapping the foil, I started from the bottom up. This way, as water was doused over the engine, no water could find its way under these sheets.

The car was sitting overnight so I started the car and let it run for about 5 minutes. After this, I applied about 1/3 of the detailing spray to the engine bay; applying liberally. I then let it stand for about a minute and got out the detailing brushes to hit the really soiled areas. Overall, I let the cleaner stand for about 5 minutes.

I then took the nozzle off the hose and rain a steady stream over the entire engine bay. I used the brushes again to get any remaining dirt out.

I then ran the engine for a few minutes to help dry some of the parts. I used a crappy towel I had lying around to wipe the excess water off the remainder of the engine.

After everything was dried, I applied the engine gloss. Overall the gloss does a nice job but I had an issue with it. In some of the areas, the gloss turned white and flaky. I don't know why this occured but it happened in a couple of areas. One was on the engine cover and the other was on the rubber seal surrounding the CAI box. The seal on the CAI box popped up and when I tried to put it back, the gloss cracked and turned white. I'm guessing its because the gloss is almost like a laquer and it harders when its dry. The laquer will crack on any soft hoses that bend. I think I'm going to use either wd-40 next time or regular old Armor All.

Overall, except for the cracking of the engine gloss spray, I was very pleased with the final result. 

Now to all of the pics (and there are tons of them).

Here are the areas I covered up.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Closeup of area I covered up (left front fender area)


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Closeup of dirt 1.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Closeup of dirt 2.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Rinse pics:

1.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

2.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

3.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Final Result *


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

2.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

3.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

4.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

5.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

6.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

7.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

8.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

9.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

10.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Here is the flaking I was talking about. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

1


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

That's it for the pics. :banana:


----------

